# What are the characteristics of the main ballet training methods



## Baritenor

Italian/Cecchetti method
Russian Vaganova method
Russian Legat method
English
French 
American
Danish


----------



## Zhdanov

even though can't tell of the method used at each and every place today, i would point out the approach introduced by the Bolshoi company since the Soviet days - a tight junction between choreography and the Stanislavsky system (which in its turn might well refer the idea of Total Art established by Wagner) because no ballet can be what it should without this.


----------



## Woodduck

Baritenor said:


> Italian/Cecchetti method
> Russian Vaganova method
> Russian Legat method
> English
> French
> American
> Danish


What is your specific objective in asking? Are you interested in the nuts and bolts of physical positions, the aesthetic style, the pedagogical course structure? I'm no expert in this, but, having played piano accompaniment for many dance studios over 35 years or so, I can tell you that the fundamental technique of classical ballet is so clearly defined and universally accepted that the differences between "schools" are generally subtle, and that good dancers can easily adapt, indeed must adapt, when studying with different instructors and when dancing different repertoire.


----------



## jegreenwood

Woodduck said:


> What is your specific objective in asking? Are you interested in the nuts and bolts of physical positions, the aesthetic style, the pedagogical course structure? I'm no expert in this, but, having played piano accompaniment for many dance studios over 35 years or so, I can tell you that the fundamental technique of classical ballet is so clearly defined and universally accepted that the differences between "schools" are generally subtle, and that good dancers can easily adapt, indeed must adapt, when studying with different instructors and when dancing different repertoire.


While (despite the number of my posts  ) I am far from an expert, I think Woodduck is correct. I would recommend Apollo's Angels, a history of ballet where the chapters generally move from country to country. This is not so much about training, but on dance style. Nowadays, international cultural exchange requires dancers and choreographers (especially those with an eye to the past) to be familiar with all styles.

I would note that the current/future state of ballet has proven to be not so dire as is presented in the last chapter of the book.


----------



## Woodduck

jegreenwood said:


> While (despite the number of my posts  ) I am far from an expert, I think Woodduck is correct. I would recommend Apollo's Angels, a history of ballet where the chapters generally move from country to country. This is not so much about training, but on dance style. Nowadays, international cultural exchange requires dancers and choreographers (especially those with an eye to the past) to be familiar with all styles.
> 
> I would note that the current/future state of ballet has proven to be not so dire as is presented in the last chapter of the book.


Ballet seems to endure, which is good news for those who love it. The position of studio accompanist, alas, has gone virtually extinct outside the big city company schools. (Yes, I can send my resume.)


----------

